# What did you buy /plan  for your valentine ?



## Kingslayer (Feb 6, 2021)

Valentine's  day is near so what did you plan with your lover  with current covid its tough to travel or holiday  so how are you managing this time.


----------



## Xel (Feb 6, 2021)

Got some new Valentine's furniture in my trash waifu game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 6, 2021)

Planning to buy 4 cans of Rockstars + grass so that while everyone else is in their lovey-dovey mode with their partners, I will achieve an enlightened state of consciousness, going into full panic mode for that entire day, feeling like time itself has been dilated multiple times over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 6, 2021)

we don't really celebrate valentine's day

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2021)

As I am not currently in a relationship, I shall likely not treat that day as being any different from any other day, but I shall send my former girlfriend a text message, to wish her a happy birthday.

Actually, since she shall be receiving the second dose of the Covi-19 vaccine, tomorrow, I shall ask her if she would like to get together, on that day, since she and I have not seen each other in several months, due to the pandemic.


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 7, 2021)

I am buying myself some dark chocolate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 7, 2021)

your man don't believe in that love shit. maybe i'll hit up some shorties to see if they trying to get they baccs blown out but that about it.



DemonDragonJ said:


> but I shall send my former girlfriend a text message, to wish her a happy birthday.


cuz, when did you have a girlfriend?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> cuz, when did you have a girlfriend?



I refuse to have this discussion with you, again; I will not entertain your snarky and snide remarks with the dignity of a proper response.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I refuse to have this discussion with you, again; I will not entertain your snarky and snide remarks with the dignity of a proper response.


not even being snarky, homie. like show us on the calendar when that was. did this ex girlfriend ever refer to you as her boyfriend?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> not even being snarky, homie. like show us on the calendar when that was. did this ex girlfriend ever refer to you as her boyfriend?



I do not see her every second of every day, so I could not know that, but the point is that I still shall send her a text message to be friendly, and I am now searching for a new girlfriend and not dwelling on the past.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not see her every second of every day, so I could not know that, but the point is that I still shall send her a text message to be friendly, and I am now searching for a new girlfriend and not dwelling on the past.


you don't need to see her every second to know if she ever referred to you as her boyfriend. cuz, no need to lie to yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> you don't need to see her every second to know if she ever referred to you as her boyfriend. cuz, no need to lie to yourself.



It does not matter, because she is no longer my girlfriend, and I am now seeking a new girlfriend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> but I shall send my former girlfriend a text message, to wish her a happy birthday.


Friend*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 7, 2021)

Valentine's day is a Sunday so probably nothing as I have work the next day. Actually, I might watch Golden Time (anime). Feel like watching something sickeningly romantic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 7, 2021)

Wanna try to make this cake


Probably will go bad. I hope to get flowers and chocolate basic stuff is the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> we don't really celebrate valentine's day


Flower  (Did you reverse your name ?) you are busy playing mafia games here  xD I was kidding hope to see you in favorites soon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2021)

i didn't think i'd use this again so soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 8, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Flower  (Did you reverse your name ?) you are busy playing mafia games here  xD I was kidding hope to see you in favorites soon.



lol

think you mean @Cypher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm going to make pecan tarts for a special someone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stringer (Feb 8, 2021)

Yeah everything is closed so just gonna make some food and have a good time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2021)

The most
depressive
thead
on NF
ever

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Flower (Feb 8, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Flower  (Did you reverse your name ?) you are busy playing mafia games here  xD I was kidding hope to see you in favorites soon.


Wrong Flower xD.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 8, 2021)

Catamount said:


> The most
> depressive
> thead
> on NF
> ever



It's funny because it's true.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Wrong Flower xD.


You changed your name i liked your old name lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

Cypher said:


> Wrong Flower xD.


You changed your name cypher now. Your old name was cool.


Catamount said:


> The most
> depressive
> thead
> on NF
> ever


Sssh... i wanna see if single ladies are available on 14th  so they are open to date t our  fellow brethrens   it was  my 5d chess game plan brother.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Wanna try to make this cake
> 
> 
> Probably will go bad. I hope to get flowers and chocolate basic stuff is the best.


Great flowers and choclate for your lady  . All the best to shop hunting brother  !!


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 8, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> It's funny because it's true.


You have amazing name Vagrant Tom .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2021)

Nothing. Don't have one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2021)

Probably chill in Old Town and grab some snacks at a pastry.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Feb 9, 2021)

Haha, Valentine's Day is not for me.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2021)

Come to think of it, I don't think I know anyone who did anything for valentine's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 9, 2021)

Damn I got a whole week off. =]

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Damn I got a whole week off. =]



How is that the case? Is that a benefit of your job?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 11, 2021)

I got him a 24 inch in diameter vase of flowers, blue Irises abd red tulips. (roses are for scrubs)

I got him a big Astolfo plush.

I'm gonna pay for a nice dinner this Sunday at 6 and we'll sit there and eat while looking at snowy Boston.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2021)

Whiskey

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> I got him a 24 inch in diameter vase of flowers, blue Irises abd red tulips. (roses are for scrubs)
> 
> I got him a big Astolfo plush.
> 
> I'm gonna pay for a nice dinner this Sunday at 6 and we'll sit there and eat while looking at snowy Boston.


Thought you said 24 inch dildo and I was like huh then was actually shocked seeing vase.

Anyway I'm not doing anything just another day for me. Gonna be working.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ayala (Feb 13, 2021)

I didn't even know it was Valentine's day tomorrow till someone told me 

And it wasn't a girl, it was just another single dude who was down about it. I won't even get out of house tomorrow...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 13, 2021)

Aphrodite said:


> Thought you said 24 inch dildo and I was like huh then was actually shocked seeing vase.
> 
> Anyway I'm not doing anything just another day for me. Gonna be working.


Ah no lol. I mean v-day is good for those sorts of gifts too but jesus. 24 inches in diameter... that's a booty tearer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Ah no lol. I mean v-day is good for those sorts of gifts too but jesus. 24 inches in diameter... that's a booty tearer


That would rip anything.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 14, 2021)

Ayala said:


> I didn't even know it was Valentine's day tomorrow till someone told me
> 
> And it wasn't a girl, it was just another single dude who was down about it. I won't even get out of house tomorrow...


You'll get your girl just hang on . The love of your life is somewhere down the lane , across the street ,  park or another country . Patience  and time is all you need search and make friendship enjoy the fetishes' of life .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 14, 2021)

I bought food   

Aside from that gonna stay near the house and relax


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 14, 2021)

Aphrodite said:


> Thought you said 24 inch dildo and I was like huh then was actually shocked seeing vase.
> 
> Anyway I'm not doing anything just another day for me. Gonna be working.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 14, 2021)

Low key in the Dog House for not making any effort. Ah well.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Feb 14, 2021)

Celebrating valentine's day is homophobic :+)


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 15, 2021)

Uchiha Maddy said:


> Celebrating valentine's day is homophobic :+)


i celebrated by masturbating to photos of myself.... Is that homophobic?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Feb 15, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> i celebrated by masturbating to photos of myself.... Is that homophobic?


No you are a MCP

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 15, 2021)

I spent the morning watching a purple cat vtuber I don't understand do a valentine's day karaoke set, after coming back from working the entire previous night.


Then fucking went to bed.


Good holiday.


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2021)

No one said buy anything good yet... you are all horrible valentines

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2021)

pfft said:


> No one said buy anything good yet... you are all horrible valentines


Why would anyone here buy something?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2021)

Terrible pic of me holding my bfs flowers. 



We went to dinner too, I made him a vanilla pudding with madagascar vanilla bean and a drizzling of dark maple syrup. Other ingredients included irish butter and some local milk.

I forgot to take a pic of him with the Astolfo plush I got him sadly

Rest of the money was spent on spoiling him at various reataurants for the most part. I bought him some new clothes too~

He got me this really nice sweater, pricey comsidering I'm the only one working right now. I'm wearing it home cause it made a splendid outfit with one lf my skirts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------

